# Timelapse



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2013)

Το timelapse φαντάζομαι όλοι ξέρετε τι είναι*. Πολλές φορές τα βιντεάκια που προκύπτουν από τις διαδοχικές λήψεις φωτογραφιών παρουσιάζουν εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα. Τελευταία είναι της μόδας τα κινούμενα timelapse, όπου ο φακός κινείται σε μια ευθεία, σαν σε κινηματογραφική λήψη, κάνοντας το αποτέλεσμα εντυπωσιακότερο. Ένα από τα καλύτερα timelapse που έχω δει ποτέ, είναι το ακόλουθο. Όσοι έχετε καλές πηγές, προσθέστε αφειδώς.









* αν και δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κοινά αποδεκτή απόδοση. Όποιος προτίθεται ας δοκιμάσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2013)

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό!


----------



## cougr (Jun 10, 2013)

Επ' ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και αυτό το time-lapse βίντεο με πλάνα από την πόλη μας (δλδ. εμένα και του πόντιου).


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2013)

Όμορφη την έδειξαν. Φαντάζομαι ότι έχει πολλά ωραία σημεία, κι ο σκηνοθέτης θα είχε πολλές επιλογές. Αναρωτιέμαι στη δικιά μας πόλη εδώ τι θα έδειχνε μια _κάμερα ξεχασμένη ανοιχτή_ (δική μου απόδοση του _τάιμλαψ_).

Επί τη ευκαιρία, cougr, τι είναι τα μεταλλικά αγάλματα στο 00.14-00.20; Και το ωραίο πάρκο στο 01.50-01.58 πώς λέγεται; Είναι το ίδιο που βλέπουμε στο τέλος; Και βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της πόλης;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 10, 2013)

προτάσεις

χρονική διεικόνιση, διεικονικό χρονογράφημα. 
χρονολίσθηση, χρονορροή, χρονηλασία, χρονοθέαμα.





Pentalunex ChronoCon "First Light" HDR -- HD Timelapse




A Piece of Greece, Costas Golemis, Fotis Traganoudakis




Time Lapse around Athens, Greece in HDR, George Bougiakas




Athens view from my window - timelapse HD, DimAspiotis​


----------



## cougr (Jun 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> ....Επί τη ευκαιρία, cougr, τι είναι τα μεταλλικά αγάλματα στο 00.14-00.20;.......



Πρόκειται για τρία χάλκινα αγάλματα στο κέντρο της Μελβούρνης με το μακρινάρι όνομα _Three Businessmen Who Brought Their Own Lunch: Batman, Swanston And Hoddle_ (αλλιώς: _the Metal Men_). 



Earion said:


> .... Και το ωραίο πάρκο στο 01.50-01.58 πώς λέγεται; Είναι το ίδιο που βλέπουμε στο τέλος; Και βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της πόλης;.......



Είναι τα υπέροχα _Royal Botanic Gardens_ που βρίσκονται κοντά στο κέντρο της Μελβούρνης. Τα πάρκα στο τέλος είναι κάτι παρακείμενα πάρκα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Πρόταση για την απόδοση:

*(φωτογραφική, βιντεοσκοπική, κινηματογραφική) τεχνική σύμπτυξης χρόνου*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2013)

Οπότε _χρονοσύμπτυξη_, απλώς.


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία, Cougr, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2013)

H τεχνική της λήψης με χρονική καθυστέρηση (interval timer shooting, βαρβαριστί) χρησιμοποιείται από την αρχή του κινηματογράφου για να φτιάξει επιταχυμένες ταινίες*, οπότε να υποθέσω ότι οι αποδόσεις του Νίκελ είναι οι καθιερωμένες;

*γαλλιστί video acceleree


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Δεν με τρελαίνει το _vidéo accélérée_ όταν δεν έχουμε επιτάχυνση του βίντεο αλλά φαινομενική επιτάχυνση του χρόνου. 
Όμως δεν είναι καθιερωμένες οι προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις. Θα θέλαμε (Θα ήθελα) να καθιερωθούν.


----------



## cougr (Jun 10, 2013)

Το 'χε αναρτήσει παραπάνω ο Melidonis αλλά επειδή είναι τόσο εξαίσιο θεωρώ ότι απαιτεί το δικό του νήμα (έτσι που ήταν μαζί με τα άλλα βίντεο κόντεψα να μη το δω).

*



*
Όταν η συνεργασία κάνει αριστουργήματα!!
Ο Κώστας Γκολέμης (Media offline) και ο Φώτης Τραγανουδάκης (Public eye Studio) ένωσαν τις δυνάμεις τους και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένα εξαιρετικό βίντεο με την τεχνική timelapse. Εξελίσσοντας την τέχνη της φωτογραφίας και γνωρίζοντας πολύ καλά την τέχνη του μοντάζ και της κινούμενης εικόνας, έκαναν ένα βήμα μπροστά, δίνοντας μέσα απο την δουλειά τους την απάντηση σε αυτούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα για την Ελλάδα. Χρειάστηκαν ώρες φωτογράφισης και χιλιάδες καρέ, με ειδικό εξοπλισμό που σχεδίασαν οι δυό τους και πολύ προσεγμένο μοντάζ για να δημιουργηθεί το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Σε εποχές δύσκολες για την Ελλάδα, τολμούν και το αποτέλεσμα τους δικαιώνει. Τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες θα έπρεπε να αξιοποιούνται απο τον Ελληνικό Οργανισμό Τουρισμού.

Τη μουσική που δημιουργήθηκε ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο timelapse συνέθεσε η Τάνια Γιαννούλη.......
A Piece of Greece - Timelapse


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2013)

Δεκαπέντε μήνες από τη ζωή ενός δάσους σε τρία λεπτά.







Photographer Samuel Orr took photos out of the window of his house for 15 months, then put the accumulated 40,000 photographs into this amazing time-lapse video.

Petapixel writes, "The camera was set to snap a photo between once every 10 seconds and once every 10 minutes at certain key times of the year (snowfall, spring, fall colors). For most of the time the camera was switched off. After shooting 40,000 photographs, he turned each group of key moments into 5-8 second time-lapse films. He then blended these short films into the finished video above at 30 frames per second. Finally, he added background sounds characteristic of each period to give the viewing experience an added dimension."


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Ήθελα πριν να επισημάνω πόσο ωραία μουσική είχαν όλα τα βιντεάκια.



bernardina said:


> Finally, he added background sounds characteristic of each period to give the viewing experience an added dimension.



Σ' αυτό εδώ δεν έχουμε κάποια άσχετη ηχητική επένδυση, αλλά συμπίλημα συναφών ήχων. Όχι σύμπτυξη (επειδή μάλλον θα κατέληγε σε κάποιο κουραστικό πανδαιμόνιο) ούτε βέβαια κάποια γελοία επιτάχυνση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2013)

cougr said:


> Τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες θα έπρεπε να αξιοποιούνται απο τον Ελληνικό Οργανισμό Τουρισμού.



Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου, χίλιες φορές! Ακριβώς έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι οι διαφημίσεις του ΕΟΤ: σύγχρονες, με αξιοποίηση καλλιτεχνικού δυναμικού, εντυπωσιακές και όμορφες. Timelapse, demoscene* και σύγχρονα μέσα έκφρασης έχουμε. Ο ΕΟΤ βέβαια κοιμάται.


* επιφυλάσσομαι, μόλις έχω λίγο χρόνο, να ανοίξω νήμα για την demoscene, με έμφαση στην εκπληκτική, ελληνική ομάδα ASD.


----------



## cougr (Jun 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου, χίλιες φορές!.....



Ευχαριστώ. Να διευκρινίσω όμως ότι αυτό δεν το είπα εγώ, το όλο απόσπασμα που παρέθεσα είναι από το youtube. Ο σύνδεσμος περιέχεται στην παραπάνω ανάρτησή μου.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

A supercell near Booker, Texas








It took four years but I finally got it.
A rotating supercell. And not just a rotating supercell, but one with insane structure and amazing movement.
I've been visiting the Central Plains since 2010. Usually it's just for a day, or three, or two...but it took until the fourth attempt to actually find what I'd been looking for. And boy did we find it.
No, there was no tornado. But that's not really what I was after. I'm from Arizona. We don't get structure like this. Clouds that rotate and look like alien spacecraft hanging over the Earth.
We chased this storm from the wrong side (north) and it took us going through hail and torrential rains to burst through on the south side. And when we did...this monster cloud was hanging over Texas and rotating like something out of Close Encounters.
The timelapse was shot on a Canon 5D Mark II with a Rokinon 14mm 2.8 lens. It's broken up into four parts. The first section ends because it started pouring on us. We should have been further south when we started filming but you never know how long these things will last, so I started the timelapse as soon as I could.
One thing to note early on in the first part is the way the rain is coming down on the right and actually being sucked back into the rotation. Amazing.
A few miles south is where part two picks up. And I didn't realize how fast it was moving south, so part three is just me panning the camera to the left. During that third part you can see dust along the cornfield being pulled into the storm as well...part of the strong inflow.
The final part is when the storm had started dying out and we shot lightning as it passed over us.
Between the third and fourth portions we drove through Booker, Texas where tornado sirens were going off...it was creepy as all heck. And intense.
I hope you enjoy this. Once (sic) thing I've learned about timelapsing is that I always wish it would be longer or wouldn't end. I wish I had been south and been able to record this storm come at me for 45 minutes.
But I love it the way it is. I wasn't ever certain I'd see structure like this even though it's been such a goal of mine. But we did it.
And by we, I mean myself and my buddy Andy Hoeland, who knows his crap and got us into position so we could chase this storm. Without him along I don't know if I get this timelapse.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2013)

Ήμουνα έτοιμη να πω παλι καλά που στον κανονικό χρόνο δεν το βλέπεις να έρxεται καταπάνω σου έτσι, αλλά μετά διάβασα που λέει ότι το φαινόμενο κράτησε 45 λεπτά και αναθεώρησα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2013)

Kι ένα ακόμα νυχτερινό


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2013)

Σε έναν υπότιτλο, βρήκα τον όρο timescape. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, είναι ακριβώς ίδιο με το timelapse. Δεν ξέρω πώς να το αποδώσω. Αν έγραφε timelapse, θα το άφηνα αμετάφραστο. Τι προτείνετε για το timescape;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ακριβολογώντας, timelapse είναι η τεχνική με την οποία προκύπτει ένα timescape, δηλαδή η μεταβαλλόμενη εικόνα μιας περιοχής μέσα στον χρόνο. Να δοκιμάζαμε κάτι σαν χρονοτοπίο ή διαχρονοτοπίο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι συνηθίζεται και το *χρονικό τοπίο* για το *timescape*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2013)

Τα αρχιτεκτονήματα αναφέρονται σε κατάλογο στο YouTube (ομολογώ ότι από τα νεότερα, ελάχιστα γνώριζα ).






Ναι, δεν έχει ούτε Παρθενώνες, ούτε Τρικούπηδες... Αλλά δεν είναι τα μόνα που λείπουν. Απλώς απολαύστε (και αναγνωρίστε) όσα έχει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2014)

MelidonisM said:


> προτάσεις:
> χρονορροή​


Η ΕΛΕΤΟ κατέληξε στην απόδοση *time-lapse photography* = *χρονορροϊκή φωτογράφιση*, *φωτογράφιση χρονορροής*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2014)

Zazula said:


> *χρονορροϊκή φωτογράφιση*



Σαν νόσος ακούγεται. Επίπονη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Σαν νόσος ακούγεται. Επίπονη.


*Επώδυνη*, θα εννοείς, υποθέτω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2014)

Αργκ! Και λέω κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά μ' αυτό που έγραψα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2014)

Google street-view hyperlapse


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2019)

...
*The World Below: Time-Lapse | Earth 2*






The International Space Station has been continuously orbiting the Earth for more 18 years since manned expeditions began on November 2, 2000. It is the largest human-made structure in low Earth orbit and has been inhabited by varying crews of astronauts (working on a range of research projects) the entire time. And lucky for us down on Earth, they’ve also been transmitting spectacular images and videos of what our planet looks like from above. Using NASA’s publicly available footage, Philadelphia-based photographer and videographer Bruce W. Berry Jr. has created an incredible time-lapse video, titled _The World Below_.

The mesmerizing short film offers a glimpse of our beautiful planet from above, showcasing its variety of abstract landscapes. From vast snowy terrains of Canada to the huge twisting Amazon River in South America, Berry has spliced together a fascinating tour of the world’s unique regions. Viewers can even see the dazzling Aurora Borealis swirl over North America and the Atlantic Ocean, and observe the dense network of city lights over many large metropolises. The ISS is occasionally in frame, providing a scale of measurement to visualize just how huge the Earth really is.

To achieve the video’s seamless 4K quality, Berry had to color grade, de-noise, and stabilize the footage. You can watch the impressive time-lapse below and find out more about Berry’s process in his video description on Vimeo.


----------

